# Above ground irrigation install...umm nevermind make that in ground lol



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Last year I had installed an irrigation system. 14 zones about 20k st of area. At the time didnt want to spend the extra money on more zones. I have a very long driveway its roughly 400 feet long. The only part of my lawn area that was not irrigated was from the bottom of my drrieway up 160 feet. It's a strip of grass that starts out narrow 15 feet and gets a bit wider as it goes up 30 feet. I installed an above ground system for this 160 feet. 
I used a 5/8ths hose to run the water down to my 3/4 pvc pipe connection. From there I have 2 shut offs for 2 separate zones. There are 3 Hunter i20s on each zone using the 1.5 gallon nozzle. I'm thinking of just digging down just a little to hide the pvc. Anyway just wanted to share. 
I only finished 4 heads today so only the first zone of 3 is up and running. I zapped a few pics
BTW this is new grass planted about 5 weeks ago. Hogan s par 5 with some rye mixed in.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I very much like this build, @JDgreen18. Are you able to run three sprinklers at the same time?
The reason I ask is because I noticed that you are running a 5/8 hose into the 3/4 piping. It occurred to me that you might lose some of your psi in the process.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@social port yes 3 at a time with 1.5 gallon nozzle. Where the hose connects I have 3 heads one way and 3 the other. I use the shut offs to only run 1 zone at a time. I am actually thinking I might run 1 inch pvc down my driveway. This will help me in a few ways...
1 I want to put a few hose bib connections so I dont have to drag hoses everywhere when using hose end sprayer.
2 I might at some point dig these in the ground add a few more zones and put them on a controller. 
3 increasing the flow might make me able to run 2 gallon a min nozzles.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Love this. It's like an in-ground system but above! I may draw ideas from this. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> @social port yes 3 at a time with 1.5 gallon nozzle. Where the hose connects I have 3 heads one way and 3 the other. I use the shut offs to only run 1 zone at a time. I am actually thinking I might run 1 inch pvc down my driveway. This will help me in a few ways...
> 1 I want to put a few hose bib connections so I dont have to drag hoses everywhere when using hose end sprayer.
> 2 I might at some point dig these in the ground add a few more zones and run a and put them on a controller.
> 3 increasing the flow might make me able to run 2 gallon a min nozzles.


Yeah, I noticed how you have one hose feeding six sprinklers. Gotta say, that is pretty slick.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice Work! I'm actually was starting to design these as well, but then noticed the run time to get 1" of water down. Based on what I came up with I would have to add alot more heads, which i was originally thinking of keeping down.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Awesome project. I've been thinking about doing this, but using in-ground valves, Blu Loc distribution lines and fittings and hooking it all up to a wifi controller. I could obfuscate it in the mulch beds around the house. Obviously it would not be head-to-head coverage, but I don't have head to head coverage dragging hoses and sprinklers around anyway.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well that didnt last long I didnt like the look of the pipes so I made it an underground system. I have 3 zones 2 with 3 heads and 1 with 2 heads. I ran it all with 3/4 pvc schedule 40 pipe. The only above ground pipe is the 200 feet of pipe from my house down there. I also put 2 spikets so I can use a hose without having to drag a hose 300 feet. For now I dug a box and have 3 manual shut offs. Next year I think I will get a hunter node to run the system.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Well that didnt last long I didnt like the look of the pipes so I made it an underground system.


 :lol: Well, congratulations!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:lol: Should we rename this thread? :lol:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> :lol: Should we rename this thread? :lol:


Lmao....fixed it 🤣🤣


----------

